# My B13



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

I just had some more minor things done, I dropped it 2.5 inches all around courtesy of nismo1, readjusted my steering, got my alignment done, fixed my camber, and just waxed it, sooo here are some pics
It can be seen around the streets of Toronto, Canada if you see me wave :thumbup: 

























being bad..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

niiiice....were you really going that fast?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

KMH Braaaa


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

90 mph being bad? Shit, I do that just getting on a freeway on ramp.  

PS: Clean car.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

love the white wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

has a nice stance
nice ride


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

shit!
if 90 mph is bein bad, im a bad ass!! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i hit 100 once, and got scared... haha


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice car, like the rim's especially! What kit and/or combo did you use to lower it? I'll keep my eye's open when i'm in T.O for ya!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i love those wheels, i have a black 4 door b13 too, what are they, what size, how much and where did you get em


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice, clean ride. :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Your car is nice.


----------



## sideways ed (Jun 17, 2004)

are those 14's or 15's, love the ride, i got one just like it but red and hubcaps :loser:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

nice n clean, u should get some motor pics/interior pics


----------

